# What Kind Of Fruits And Nuts P's Eat ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i have read in a few different places that p's eat nuts and fruits in the wild , just wondering what are the fruits and nuts they eat ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know if they eat them in the wild. But my reds ate peas quite a bit when I threw them in there.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I don't know if they eat them in the wild. But my reds ate peas quite a bit when I threw them in there.


like can green peas ? did you notice a change in there color ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not sure if they changed or not. Was my first shoal so I was such a noob. Not unlike now really.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

apparently mine will eat carrots and cucumber...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Best bet is to stuff whatever you are feeding with spirulina pellets or flakes.. That's how they get their fibre in the wild.. From the bellies of their prey

I'm sure some eat fruits and nuts but I wouldn't go throwing in bannanas and cashews in the tank


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Trigga said:


> Best bet is to stuff whatever you are feeding with spirulina pellets or flakes.. That's how they get their fibre in the wild.. From the bellies of their prey
> 
> I'm sure some eat fruits and nuts but I wouldn't go throwing in bannanas and cashews in the tank


aight cool. thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I don't know if they eat them in the wild. But my reds ate peas quite a bit when I threw them in there.


I think peas are supposed to be good for constipation, but im not positive. Ive never used vegetables. IMO something like vitachem or another vitamin supplement would be better if you want your p's you have all the vitamins and such that they need.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

carrots are great for coloring fish but good luck feeding them carrots
peas are loaded with vitamin C which boots against ick.

ive never got any P to eat veggies....supposedly rhoms in the wild, 
their diet consists mostly (not all of the time) veggies and nuts
then comes the flesh when found.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine bit into a spoon that fell in the tank....lol...plastic spoon, he carried it around the tank...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Mine bit into a spoon that fell in the tank....lol...plastic spoon, he carried it around the tank...


thats some funny shyt man, do it again and video it


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I try carrot once, but my rhom took it in his mouth for 10 secs, swim with it, and leave it on the gravel.

It was cool to take it out and check the mark of his teeth


----------



## Garrett812 (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're wanting to feed them vegetables you should try making your own fish food. You can mix whatever with fish/shrimp pieces, blend it all, and it'll be all the nutrients but taste like fish for them









For an article, google DIY piranha food


----------

